# TOC Iver Johnson Accessory !



## 2jakes (Feb 22, 2014)

*I'm currently in the process of putting together an Iver Johnson.




It's in very good condition. And I usually check on anything & everything 
with regards to this bicycle.*

*Thanks to tailhole...I was able to locate this...*



*And will look just right like the one he has.:*




*These guys were members of the Century Road Club with their Ivers, 1913.*



*May 3, 1913. "Fred J. Scherer & Walter Wiley @ start of New York to
San Francisco bicycle race.* (Shorpy).

* This is the front headlights that they used.*




*I found this today @ local antique mall. *


 
*The "Solar" bicycle headlamp made by the Badger Brass Co, Kenosha, Wis. U.S.A.
It's in superb condition complete with original attaching bracket . Nickel plated.
My only concern was attaching the lamp to my Iver
head badge without scratching it.*



*But I noticed that there was felt pads inside the bracket to protect the head badge.*





*Now I can feel all right about mounting it on my Iver Johnson without  damaging
the head badge.*...


----------



## JChapoton (Feb 22, 2014)

you can use this clamp to fork mount the light also. That is why the ends are "c" shaped.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 22, 2014)

JChapoton said:


> you can use this clamp to fork mount the light also. That is why the ends are "c" shaped.




*Took me a minute for this to sink into my mutt brain...but yes...that would work
as well. Thanks...

BTW: Do you know anyone from Crown Point, Indiana ?*


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2014)

You go Jake!!!!! great bike!


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 22, 2014)

I agree! Well done!


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 22, 2014)

This is off topic but... 

 Most of the fotos from the past...like the
one I posted here & a while back I posted a video of  5-Day bike
board track  racing from the early 1900s....

I noticed that there are *no fat people *in the foto.
And it seems like everyone wore a tie & hat.  Last summer I went to a
fish food restaurant. On the walls are fotos of catch of the day from the
'20s,& '30s...& guess what... *no fat people & they are
all wearing long sleeve shirts & ties to go fishing...*


ok...I got that out of my system ....sorry....won't happen again...I hope...:o


----------



## mike j (Feb 23, 2014)

Don't hold back Jake, say what you really think. I don't think they had a lot of food back then.  Gravitationally challenged or persons of substance might be a better alternative though. Anyway, nice bike, light and wrench. You got the later from the right person. As far as the lights go, which came first, the kero or the carbide, and any idea until when they were actually used?


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 23, 2014)

*no fast food*

No pre packaged meals
No prexervatives


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 23, 2014)

*oh and  no cars*

Dressing well is a personal choice


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 23, 2014)

*candle*

Kerosene 
Carbide Till around 30s i think
Then batteries
Forgot first



Hehe 
FIRE!


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 23, 2014)

[/B]







mre straightbar said:


> Kerosene
> Carbide Till around 30s i think
> Then batteries
> Forgot first
> ...




*I was about to say you are wrong about using fire...but I was mistaken...*





*Good idea until the winds changed & fire/smoke came at you...
The candle-light hat never really caught on !*


----------

